# cold weather and line???



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I was wondering if i keep my rods in the garage where its cold if the line will weaken or be affected at all?


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

In one seasons time no they will be fine if you use mono if you use breaded they will be fine for a few seasons otherwise what i do is just replace the line every season at most every other you would hate to lose a fish do to week line. Thats what i do anyway


----------

